# New nameless chi!



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, he's here!  He's on a week trial at the moment, but we still need a name for him! What do you suggest? Needs to go well with Chloe & Dexter, 
He's very shy and submissive at the moment, think he may have been hit. He is also extremely skinny


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is darling! What a perfect head and face!
I hope that he comes around and gets more relaxed.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a wonderful thing you are doing for this baby! He is a little sweetheart. How about Chloe, Dexter and Felix??


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww he's a cutie pie! What about Oscar for a name?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OHHHHH!! I hope you keep him! He is just so darling! Perfect little features he has! 
Maybe Midas, Murdo, Bandit, Oscar....

Love to see more pics!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

He is adorable! Poor baby, was he a rescue?

My favorite boy name for a Chihuahua will always be Walter, lol. I just think it sounds so cute and funny. That's what I'm going to name my first Chi boy whenever I get him.

But I like Deb's suggestion of Felix! It sounds nice with your other two. A couple other boy names that I think work with your other two are Otis and Milo.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

He is so cute!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very cute. Well Since you have a c,d name I think it is appropriate to go with a E name .What about Emmet, Easton or Ethan???


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I like Jenn's thought! Eddie?


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

What a cutie. I like Felix.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

He is adorable--


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

lovely chap, good luck 
how about otto, or hector


----------



## minniemom (May 1, 2012)

Ernie or Ernest is a cute boy E name. He is adorable!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

What a cutie! He looks like a Nacho to me.  But if you don't like that name here are some other suggestions...

Taco
Corky
Lance
Rosco
Spencer
Cisco


----------



## Wawies (Jan 23, 2012)

_Im lonely & bored  therefor i have names in my head!!! lol_

Names that start with A that would be cute imo:
*Apollo, Aatto, Abe, Ace, Adam, Abraham, Azul, Aiden, Ashton...*

Names that start with E that are cute:
*Edward, Echo, Edmond, Ellis, Eli, Eliot...*

Random names that i like:
*Oliver, Malcom, Sage, Samuel, Gabe, Hector, Salomon, Theo, and my fave Preston.*

_By the way your new "trial baby" is super handsome!!! a keeper for sure!!! Hope it works out _


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

How is he now ?? Did you try any names out on him ??


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope everything goes well and he becomes a permanent addition to your family. I like the names Zander or Thor. I have never been good with names lol I will have a dog for month before i actually settle on a name. Yea, pathetic, i know


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

so cute! i like the names max , madiex , thats all i have ! LOL i just said Chloe , Dexter and then said the first name that came into my head! lol x


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Firstly, thank you everyone for your name suggestions. We tried them all out, but decided on one of the names we originally thought of: Toby. (He just looks like a Toby to us)
Guess I'll have to make a new siggy now, huh?
Anyways, here's a little update on the new guy. We've already decided we're not gonna have a trial, here's here for good.
He is very scared still, can't go near him without him shaking and cowering because he thinks we are going to hit or kick him. BUT, as we speak he is asleep on my chest, so we're getting there! He likes to cuddle, but if you put your hand in a certain way he cowers. He's been playing with Dexter, and had a little play with Chloe this morning. 
I am a little worried at the minimal amount he eats. He came to us on pedigree (gross) so I've been mixing in a little of what we feed: Orijen, Applaws and Fish4dogs (All hypo-allergenic). He is also used to pedigree wet food being mixed in. He will only eat if I mix in some wet food, but even then he hardly eats any dry food. He ate 3 bits this morning. Last night was the most, he ate 7. How do I get a little more food down him? He is pooping, and peeing. Poops are normal. (Ahh the lovely conversation between dog owners) 
He had a bit of a scare this morning, but I couldn't stop laughing. I have a rabbit that free-ranges in the garden. He went outside to do his business, and the rabbit went up to him, humped him and then nibbled on his bits!!  Think I need to get the rabbit spayed LOL.
Getting him neutered next week. 
Here's some pictures of the big guy! (10 inches to the shoulder pheeeww.)


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*He is probably a little too nervous still and doesnt have much of an appetite.*


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So delighted to hear Toby has found his forever family with you guys! What a wonderful thing you are doing for this precious little boy. He is such a handsome guy. Deb


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

He's sooooo cute I love him Toby does suit him!!!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

he's a beautiful Chi that's for sure he has the most perfect little Apple head.and those beautiful big eyes are just so expressive I'm so glad your giving him a forever home that's wonderful news. He doesn't know how lucky he is yet but he soon will. I'm sure once he settles in he will start eating better everything is pretty new to him yet.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

He's so precious, congrats on the new addition. 
I will never understand how people can be so mean abusing animals. 

Oh and bad bunny!


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

He really is the cutest little thing, how about Zack, Jinx or Jake. I am currently looking at names as our little Yorkie has just had 3 pups so I've been making lists, funny how I always end up with more girls names than boys though.

I wish we had as many beautiful little Chihuahua's in UK as you do in USA, I would love to be able to rescue but there is only one here and you have to go on a list and then wait. So far I've been waiting 3 yrs, and I just want to help our a poor little dog who needs someone.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Goldylocks said:


> He really is the cutest little thing, how about Zack, Jinx or Jake. I am currently looking at names as our little Yorkie has just had 3 pups so I've been making lists, funny how I always end up with more girls names than boys though.
> 
> I wish we had as many beautiful little Chihuahua's in UK as you do in USA, I would love to be able to rescue but there is only one here and you have to go on a list and then wait. So far I've been waiting 3 yrs, and I just want to help our a poor little dog who needs someone.


We named him Toby. 
I am in the UK too.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

He is soooo beautiful, where did you get him from?


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

A local rescue, I can't say the name because it's where I live. It's in Wales.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you ask them to let you know if a Chi came in


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

No, I just went there and by fluke they had one!!  
Where abouts are you in the UK?


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

West Midlands, you really were lucky weren't you. I have family in Wales living by Aberystwith (apologies for the spelling) 

I'd go just about anywhere to get a Chi though.

Hugs


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

There is a rescue with chihuahuas in near Aberystwyth. Home - Many Tears Animal Rescue Homing dogs across the UK They have some in right now, when you go on the website click "Dogs looking for homes"


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

thanks for the link, unfortunately the only full breed (my Mom won't let me get a cross) has problems that I think our pack would just make much worse. I hope they all get good homes thogh.


----------

